# 2014 1.4 LT service stabilitrak, traction control and check engine light blinking



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Update:
I swapped out the MAF with a known good and still the same issue. I also noticed that when the RPMs rev over 2000 it seems to run smooth and normal.


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Update 2:
I realized that the fan was running when it shouldn't be. I swapped out (yet again) the lower coolant temp sensor and the thermostat. The thermostat had a broken wire in that sensor on the top of it. The fan is no longer an issue. I pulled the spark plugs and noticed that cylinder 1's plug was wet and dirty, and the cylinder was "wet". Remember, I just changed these and they have had no road time, just starts and stops in the driveway. The plug on the left is cylinder 1 and the other three look like the one on the right. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on a diagnosis? Any leads on a wiring diagram focused on the ignition system?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mmmantei said:


> Just recently, the stabilitrack light came on, along with the traction control light and the check engine light started blinking.


TSB 14311
SB-10057574-8899



mmmantei said:


> I installed new plugs, and swapped out the battery, ground cable, and coil pack from my running car and there was no change.


Tips to ensure no misfires occur:

Remove the coil pack. If the boots are stuck on, use a small screwdriver or pick with some dielectric grease on it to go around the outside of the boot and then possibly the inside of the boot to help aid in removal.

Remember to (p)re-gap your plugs to .028, (0.24 if tuned)

*Set gap with the black portion of this tool.*










*Measure the gap with feeler gauges.*











*Throw this away.*












Torque to 18 ft-lbs with no anti-seize on the threads of a stock type plug.

Ensure the boots have no rips/tears or holes in them, lightly coat them with dielectric/silicone grease and make sure the resister springs are clean and not caught up in the boots when you install them.

If the plugs look bad, consider these:

*-BKR8EIX-2668* (iridium plugs), ~$25, expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life.
*-BKR7E-4644* (nickel/copper plugs), ~$8, expect 15-25K out of these plugs, with a regap or two required at 5-8k intervals on stock tune.

Read _Hesitation Gone!_ for more info on the plugs.



mmmantei said:


> The codes come up as P0420, P0299, P0301 and P0300. Does anyone have and guidance on how to fix the issue?



A code* P0420* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:

Leaded fuel was used where unleaded was called for (unlikely)
A damaged or failed oxygen / O2 sensor
Downstream oxygen sensor (HO2S) wiring damaged or connected improperly
The engine coolant temperature sensor is not working properly
Damaged or leaking exhaust manifold / catalytic converter / muffler / exhaust pipe
Failed or underperforming catalytic converter (likely)
Retarded spark timing
The oxygen sensors in front and behind the converter are reporting too similar of readings
Leaking fuel injector or high fuel pressure
Cylinder misfire
Oil contamination
Read more at: P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold


Potential causes of a *P0299* turbo underboost code include:

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.)
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor
Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition


A code *P0301* may mean that one or more of the following has happened (Cylinder #1):

Faulty spark plug or wire
Faulty coil (pack)
Faulty oxygen sensor(s)
Faulty fuel injector
Burned exhaust valve
Faulty catalytic converter(s)
Running out of fuel
Poor compression
Defective computer
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0301 Cylinder 1 One Misfire Detected

Pretty much the same here...

A code *P0300* may mean that one or more of the following has happened (a random or multiple misfire);

Faulty spark plugs or wires
Faulty coil (pack)
Faulty oxygen sensor(s)
Faulty fuel injector(s)
Burned exhaust valve
Faulty catalytic converter(s)
Stuck/blocked/leaking EGR valve / passages
Faulty camshaft position sensor
Defective computer
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0300 Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> TSB 14311
> SB-10057574-8899
> 
> 
> ...


Blasirl,
Thank you so very much for this information. It was the spark plugs causing the issue and all the codes. I used my feeler gauge and they were no where near .028! I purchased the tool stated above to properly gap them and after I cleared the codes, everything was back to normal. 

Again, thank you very much for the help!
Mike


----------

